
Statement on Lambdaconf 2016 - mrstorm
https://statement-on-lambdaconf.github.io/
======
brighteyes
An interesting defense of LambdaConf's decision:
[https://status451.com/2016/04/17/a-tale-of-two-
tyrannies/](https://status451.com/2016/04/17/a-tale-of-two-tyrannies/)

